# Do you read the excerpts at the end?



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Sometimes at the end of a book, there will be a preview of the next book in the series or another book by the author. Do you ever read the excerpts? Has reading one ever led you to read that other book?

Personally, by the time I'm done with the book, I will have made up my mind about continuing the series or wanting to read another book by the author, so the excerpt doesn't influence my decision, but I was wondering how other readers think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope.

And I can become minorly annoyed if I get to the end unexpectedly because it turns out the last quarter of the book is what is, for me, junk.

And I know some people here become _majorly_ annoyed.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I often do read the excerpts at the end, especially if I enjoyed the book and want to get a head start on the next one. I have also seen publishers put an excerpt in the back of a book from a different author, who writes similarly to the one I just finished.

And I recently had one prequel novella I read that I was on the fence about reading more, but the excerpt sold me to read book one, and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

No, I don't read them. And yes, I do get very annoyed when, like the book I was reading yesterday, says that it is at 85% with just over an hour left to go in the book. Then it ended. It's not that the ending was bad, it's just that I was expecting a whole lot more and instead of being happy with the ending I was very frustrated with it.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with the concensus. When I have 15% left, it really annoys me when the book suddenly ends and the rest is puff for the next book. A simple one line saying there's a sequel and a link is enough for me.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

No, if I want to read a sample of the next book, I will download the sample. Especially if it hasn't been released yet - I don't want to read the sample and then be frustrated that I can't read the rest for however long.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

DebBennett said:


> I agree with the concensus. When I have 15% left, it really annoys me when the book suddenly ends and the rest is puff for the next book. A simple one line saying there's a sequel and a link is enough for me.





Ann in Arlington said:


> And I can become minorly annoyed if I get to the end unexpectedly because it turns out the last quarter of the book is what is, for me, junk.


This. Wish the reading tracker were based on the book and not total number of pages, including the excerpts. Answer: No, I don't read them.

This would probably be good as a poll?


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

I hadn't even thought of the annoyance factor, but it's true. I once downloaded a short story, and more than 40% of it was excerpts from other books! I don't mind it if the excerpt took up less than 5% of the book though.



tx dartrider said:


> This would probably be good as a poll?


Hmm... how do I do that? Can I turn an existing thread into a poll?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I know some people here become _majorly_ annoyed.


This would be me. There is one publisher whose e-books I refuse to even look at because the story itself was barely 75% of the file, then there were 3 different excerpts.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nope.
> And I know some people here become _majorly_ annoyed.


Count me as one of those Majorly annoyed. I read a book last month that beyond torqued me. The story stopped 11% into the book, the other 89% of the "book" was previews for the author's other works. There's no way in H E DOUBLE HOCKEYSTICKS I will ever ever read anything by that author again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I will note that I've gotten more or less in the habit of checking first to see if there's junk at the end so I can put a mark at that point so I know the _real_ ending.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I will note that I've gotten more or less in the habit of checking first to see if there's junk at the end so I can put a mark at that point so I know the _real_ ending.


i do that with non-fiction books.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

We used to put extracts from other books in the back of a few of our books but not a single reviewer mentioned them positively, and several expressed the negative sentiments found in this thread. So now we put in jacket covers only, and let people go read about the books, and read samples, after they've made a choice based on the book they already read and the covers of the others offered. That hasn't elicited any negative comments in about eighteen months over a dozen or so books, so I conclude it is more acceptable than extracts.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't want to start a book that I can't finish now.  So I never read previews.  Seldom read samples of current books.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess I'm in the minority. I like reading the samples in the back of the book, but I don't really read them so much as skim them. I'm always looking for new authors because I read so fast, so I can usually tell pretty quickly by the excerpt if the author's style is something I like. Then I'll go check out what other books they have.


----------



## Anotherdreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

LilianaHart said:


> I guess I'm in the minority. I like reading the samples in the back of the book, but I don't really read them so much as skim them. I'm always looking for new authors because I read so fast, so I can usually tell pretty quickly by the excerpt if the author's style is something I like. Then I'll go check out what other books they have.


I'm in the minority with you. I like them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope, don't read them. If I do pick up the next book and I've read the excerpt, I'll get confused when I start reading. It just makes me think I might have already read the book and forgotten about it.

What I've just read and the blurb for the next book should be enough to entice me.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, If I liked the book even a little, I will read the excerpts.  They have even led me to get the books.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

No, I don't read them. In fact, I run my books through several programs and delete all extras such as excerpts, previews, extraneously pictures, etc. from the book, before I put it on my ereader. I don't want any of that junk. I even delete the copy right info if it takes too much space. I want to open the book and go right to it, not pass by 10 pages of junk, and I don't want 10 pages of junk at the end.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

No.  I also don't download samples.  If I read an excerpt or a sample, then if/when I do read the entire book, part of it is a rerun.  I don't like reruns.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

I read them - after all I paid for them - but I don't like long samples. I don't mind bonus chapters from sequels if the book is a series or serial, but when they start being a sizeable proprotion of the download it annoys me. This is really true when there's an additional downloading fee depending on the file size, and it makes me feel as though I paid to read advertising.

I've never bought a book based on the samples at the back of another, although I've occassionally looked one up based on a name, blurb, and link page.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I don't want to start a book that I can't finish now. So I never read previews. Seldom read samples of current books.


This is my feelings on the matter. This with a dash of irritation.

Sure, give me a cover and brief blurb at the back of a book, but don't give me a serve of unasked for guff to pad out your ebook.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't like previews at the end of paper books and I've continued that fine tradition now that I've moved over to ebooks.  Part of it is, as others mentioned, annoyance at a book ending at 85% when I think I have a ways to go still.  But much of it is annoyance at it being just a very loooong advertisement.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

NEVER


----------



## christopherruz (May 5, 2012)

Huh. This is a bit of a wakeup call, because I've been inserting previews into my novellas on the recommendations of other authors. Never a huge percentage though, maybe a 1000 word preview attached to a 35,000 word novella. I can understand people being frustrated when they buy a short book that turns out to be 50% preview.


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

I used to occasionally read them, but then, just like someone else up thread, I would pick up the book and think I'd read it already.  Not great marketing IMHO.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope, don't read them. Here is why. First, I don't read books in chunks. I either start and read a book, or I don't. It will be on my terms. Then also, when the word excerpt is used, I cannot be sure if it is the actual beginning of the book. I can't think of anything more horrifying than reading part of a book from the middle.   . This is coming from someone that has to read all series in order, all the time. From A to Z. No cheats from the middle. Again.    

I am also one that gets annoyed when I see the percentage I think is still in the story and suddenly it ends at 80% or 90% and I am stuck with chunks of other books. Ugh. It just throws me off. If its just a percent, or a few, I can just ignore. 

But really, why would I read parts of a book. It totally escapes me, the why of that.  .
If I want to read a sample, I go on Amazon I get one.


----------



## RosanneRivers (Jan 21, 2013)

No I never read them because I know it will just stop. If I enjoyed the book enough I'll look for other books by that author, whether there's an excerpt there or not.


----------



## ramsey_isler (Jul 11, 2011)

I do read the excerpts, for two reasons:

1.) I like getting the most out of my purchase, and I'll be damned if I let part of a book I bought go unread  

2.) It leads to discovery of some titles I might not otherwise read. Del Rey was very good about this with adding excerpts for books in the Star Wars expanded universe. The books weren't even always by the same author or in the same series, but it was a useful way to sample material I might not have found on my own.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

I rarely read excerpts. As in, maybe I did one time ten years ago. 

And I despise them in ebooks. I recently read a book that ended at 60% and the rest was a promo for the author's other book. I got very annoyed. I thought I still had 40% of the story to go! I was enjoying the story up until that point as well, but the whole ending at 60% thing just left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## 123nancy (Dec 22, 2012)

I also get super annoyed when I think I have another 5 or 6 pages and the book ends! The "bonus" material I've ever read at the end of the book was recently when Addison Moore placed a bonus chapter at the end. It was a great chapter, but would have really affected the pacing of the book. It was well-placed and may be the only exception to how I feel about an abrupt ending to a book.


----------



## Roberto Scarlato (Nov 14, 2009)

I never read the excerpts. I've never really gravitating to another book by just reading one chapter of it. It takes me a good five chapters to decide whether I'll read the book or not.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Only if I _really_ liked/loved the story I just read. 
If I felt 'meh' or worse about it, absolutely not.


----------



## TaraMcTiernan (Mar 18, 2013)

Depends on whether I loved the book or just liked it (if I hated it, I probably didn't finish it). If I loved it, I read a few pages to see if the story grabs me. If I just liked the book, I don't look at anything the end.

Excerpts seem to be a great way to hook fans and get them interested in anther book by the same author. However, if I love a writer, I tend to go and seek out their other books anyway. Right now I'm on a Gillian Flynn kick, reading everything she's written, and I didn't need an excerpt to be enticed to do so...


----------



## FrugalFreebies (Apr 2, 2013)

I will join the minority - I always read the excerpts at the end. In fact, when I "open" a kindle book, it seems to always open at the first chapter, so I scroll back to the cover of the book - and read everything from there.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Personally, I think it's unnecessary. If I enjoyed the book, I will read the sequel. If I hated the book, giving me the first chapter of the sequel isn't going to change that.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I never read excerpts.  I hate that they're there.  I agree with some of the posters above, the start of a new book annoys me, totally.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't read them. I want to be left with the HEA, or the justice served, or whatever the feeling the story I've just invested myself in has delivered. Going immediately to a fresh story doesn't allow time for that reflection. For me, anyway.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost never. If I'm impressed by an author, I'll seek him/her out anyway. If not ...


----------



## donSatalic (Jan 25, 2013)

What about if the author simply included a picture of the cover and a link to the book's excerpt?


----------



## Christine Elaine Black (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't mind reading an excerpt at the end of a book that leads into the next one.  

I don't care for random samplings of other authors from the same publisher and loads of ads.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, this is a surprise to me. 
But also, I noticed that most here were speaking about an excerpt from a work of fiction.
Would you also feel the same about a work of nonfiction or humor?

Also, if I may ask this, as it seems to impact on the end matter concerns: How about the "Reviews for the Author's Other Books" and "About the Author", which tend to take up 2-3 pages? Do they also have less than a positive impact . . . since I notice that many of the replies hinted that they want the book to end when it ends, and at most with a link to the other books at the end?


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

I do if it is in relation to the series. I have to agree, though, that getting to 85% of a book and then suddenly seeing excerpts from the author's 20 other unrelated books or pages and pages of "reviews" and fluff is a right turn-off for me. I've stopped reading a particular author for this reason. Don't sell me a 290 page book and have only 220 pages of story with the rest being crud at the end.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Richardcrasta said:


> How about the "Reviews for the Author's Other Books" and "About the Author", which tend to take up 2-3 pages? Do they also have less than a positive impact . . . since I notice that many of the replies hinted that they want the book to end when it ends, and at most with a link to the other books at the end?


I hate reviews and "about the author" in books even more than I hate excerpts. Seems pushy to me. But then I just don't like to be force-fed. Just give me a url and I'm quite capable of finding out what I want to know.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Though their existence rarely bothers me, I never read the excerpts. 

By the time I'm done with a book, I will usually know if I want to read the sequel. If I'm not sure, I can always download the sample of the next book anyway.

I think excerpts are basically a thing of the past, of print-age, back when you couldn't download samples.


----------



## Lyle S Tanner (Apr 5, 2013)

I only read them if I liked the book. It's just habit for me to keep reading if I liked something, even if the ending has already happened. If I didn't like it, I am going to skip the excerpts so that I can move onto something else.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I love them.

I must really be weird.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't mind them, but I mostly skim the excerpts; however, occasionally, when I've really loved a book, I have read the full excerpt and gone on to buy the next book when the excerpt pulled me in.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Hummm. I've always like it. I'm not a fan of 50 pages of previews but 10 or so at the end doesn't bother me. It's really nice when it's not limited to the same author but books in the same vein.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

If I like the book I just read, I'll read an excerpt at the end (and if I didn't like the book, I never get to the end). I do this in spite of the fact it almost always makes me unhappy because the excerpt is for a "coming soon" book that I can't get right then. So I read the excerpt, like it, want to read the new book, and can't. I don't like multiple excerpts or really long ones, but I don't know that's what's there until I read quite a ways and either the excerpt keeps going or I hit a 2d one.


----------

